# Forum Down - Server Reboot



## TulsaJeff (Mar 10, 2007)

I got home just a few minutes ago after being out most of the day and discovered that the forum was down.

It is a very simple fix and just needs the server rebooted which I can do remotely however I did not know it was down.

I am looking for a script that will check the status of the forum every 30 minutes or so and notify me if there is a problem so I can jump on it and correct the problem.

Until then.. feel free to shoot me an email if you are having problems.

All should be well now..


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 10, 2007)

THANK YOU JEFF,  i tried all day to get bak on since bout 10am ?? i missed my familt here !!! i was bugging out ....lol ,,,, my wife thought i was crazy ...i said no i miss my meat forums ....glad to see were bak up !!!!


----------



## monty (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank goodness! I was sweatin' and shakin waitin' fer my fix!

Good show, Jeff!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok Jeff, you gotta give everyone your email addy so this never happens again.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I thought about checking into rehab for a while there.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 10, 2007)

Not a good day...Threw my wife off her computer, to see if there was something wrong with mine..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 not good there either...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 dug out the laptop...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 another rejection...60*out today... still too much ice in the yard to get the bike out...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...thought I'd be joining Rodger in rehab...






 Glad things are ok...and up and running again...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 10, 2007)

I would have been happy for the company Vulcan


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 10, 2007)

My hands just stopped shaking enough so I could type
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....lol


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm still shaking......heck I was on the forums when it went down!!!!


----------



## meowey (Mar 11, 2007)

Jeff,

Thanks for giving us our fix.  

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

.. I had the shakes and almost lost control... actually I think I wet myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Glad it's back now though


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 11, 2007)

i was going nuts!! add to the fact that my wife and i quit smoking thursday night. well, i quit; she has had a couple of smokes, i took a puff or two, and it just tasted nasty to me- we went to hypnotherapy. anyway, was glad to see the forums back up.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

Way to go Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Think how much more meat you can buy if you aren't buying cigarettes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I quit on April 15th of last year and haven't had a puff since.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

Keep with it Chris. I quit April 1st of 2000. It won't be easy either. You gotta have the "want to" to get past it. I still find myself wanting one, especially if I'm at a stop light and someone lights one up. After the first week or so it's all mental... so keep your head in it and it's all good


----------



## monty (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck and best wishes to both of you! I quit a three pack a day habit "cold turkey" on Sept 1, 1985 and have not had a puff since! It was a tough thing to do but it was the right thing to do!

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris...
Good luck to you and the wife....been there...done that...it's hard but, if it's something you REALLY are serious about...you'll do it....and be kicking yourself in the $ss for not doing it sooner...Good Luck....


----------

